# Laptop touchscreen



## AndyInTucson (Apr 12, 2018)

Buying a new machine.  What is your experience using a touchscreen with Lightroom classic?  Is it worth paying the extra money?


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 12, 2018)

AndyInTucson said:


> Buying a new machine.  What is your experience using a touchscreen with Lightroom classic?  Is it worth paying the extra money?


No, not for Lightroom and not for Microsoft Office applications and not for Windows file operations, etc.  For me, it was turned out to be an expensive gimmick.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 12, 2018)

I've used a. Microsoft SurfacePro with some success. you don't get a lot of precision with the development sliders, but there is a touchpad built in.  You may get tired of the fingerprints all over the screen They can be a real nuisance when trying to look at fine image detail.


----------



## AndyInTucson (Apr 13, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> No, not for Lightroom and not for Microsoft Office applications and not for Windows file operations, etc.  For me, it was turned out to be an expensive gimmick.


Kind of what I've suspected, but glad to see I haven't overlooked something.


----------



## AndyInTucson (Apr 13, 2018)

clee01l said:


> I've used a. Microsoft SurfacePro with some success. you don't get a lot of precision with the development sliders, but there is a touchpad built in.  You may get tired of the fingerprints all over the screen They can be a real nuisance when trying to look at fine image detail.


Wow!  I never thought about finger prints.  Thanks


----------

